# snow



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Where i li e we are soppost to have 10 inches of snow by Saturday.i wish i lived some place warm


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2014)

Then start looking to the South! 


I'm in Mesa, AZ right now. The high will only reach 79 today. Brrr...


----------



## tortadise (Nov 13, 2014)

Mannnnnn. No thanks. Rub it in Tom.  maybe I should venture to Arizona for the torts too.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Mannnnnn. No thanks. Rub it in Tom.  maybe I should venture to Arizona for the torts too.



You'd be in good company. There are some amazing facilities down here. We toured a couple of them yesterday. Saw the largest (by far) sulcata I've ever seen. No exaggeration, it was bigger than Jerry Fife's adult breeding Galapagos tortoises. They estimate the weight at 280, but I've lifted 400 pound Aldabras (with several other people obviously...) and this thing was just about that size. Super high dome and everything. It was funny. He had several giant sulcatas all far bigger than the biggest I'd ever seen previously, and then I saw this dude sitting there. Holy cow! Huge is an understatement.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm in Mesa, AZ right now. The high will only reach 79 today. Brrr...[/QUOTE]

O yes brrr you might just freeze its comming down hard now .i would love to move to texas its warm and they love there guns and i could get lots of land to have a bunch of torts


----------



## tortadise (Nov 13, 2014)

Tom said:


> You'd be in good company. There are some amazing facilities down here. We toured a couple of them yesterday. Saw the largest (by far) sulcata I've ever seen. No exaggeration, it was bigger than Jerry Fife's adult breeding Galapagos tortoises. They estimate the weight at 280, but I've lifted 400 pound Aldabras (with several other people obviously...) and this thing was just about that size. Super high dome and everything. It was funny. He had several giant sulcatas all far bigger than the biggest I'd ever seen previously, and then I saw this dude sitting there. Holy cow! Huge is an understatement.


Awesome.


----------



## Turtlepete (Nov 13, 2014)

South Florida .


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Even my cats r laying on the heatters


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm in Cleveland, Ohio - so I hear ya!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 13, 2014)

My town made the world news yesterday at -25 ....brrrrr...what a horribly cruel place to raise a sulcata. She'll be stuck inside watching cartoons with me and the kids


----------



## G-stars (Nov 13, 2014)

Tom said:


> You'd be in good company. There are some amazing facilities down here. We toured a couple of them yesterday. Saw the largest (by far) sulcata I've ever seen. No exaggeration, it was bigger than Jerry Fife's adult breeding Galapagos tortoises. They estimate the weight at 280, but I've lifted 400 pound Aldabras (with several other people obviously...) and this thing was just about that size. Super high dome and everything. It was funny. He had several giant sulcatas all far bigger than the biggest I'd ever seen previously, and then I saw this dude sitting there. Holy cow! Huge is an understatement.



Surely you got some pics of this beastly boy right Tom?


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I'm in Cleveland, Ohio - so I hear ya!!



Me to thats where i am


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

We now have 4 + inc of snow now


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow. I got a small amount of flurries today, just light, but nothing stuck! I feel bad for you, a few hours away


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ya its bad and its not letting up at all this is going to be a bad winteri think we are above 5 inches now


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 13, 2014)

Tom said:


> You'd be in good company. There are some amazing facilities down here. We toured a couple of them yesterday. Saw the largest (by far) sulcata I've ever seen. No exaggeration, it was bigger than Jerry Fife's adult breeding Galapagos tortoises. They estimate the weight at 280, but I've lifted 400 pound Aldabras (with several other people obviously...) and this thing was just about that size. Super high dome and everything. It was funny. He had several giant sulcatas all far bigger than the biggest I'd ever seen previously, and then I saw this dude sitting there. Holy cow! Huge is an understatement.


May I ask Tom, Where is this place in AZ?? You didn't take any picture of this guy?? Love to see what he is like....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

And Tom's getting his tan out in the yard right now...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

I can still see the ground... are your flakes big and fluffy? It always builds up faster then.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 13, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> View attachment 104470
> 
> I can still see the ground... are your flakes big and fluffy? It always builds up faster then.


pretty view, Yellow Turtle!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought you Ohio people would appreciate this article about the TOP 5 WORST WINTER CITIES:
http://farmersalmanac.com/weather/2010/09/07/5-worst-winter-weather-cities/

Hey Shannon (@phebe121 ) recognize any of the other cities listed in the top 5??? ..wink... wink


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 13, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Me to thats where i am


lots of snow and beautiful photos!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> pretty view, Yellow Turtle!


Thank you!  The river right here is very shallow, but because of that there's all kinds of things in the woods here. 
Do you have nay snow?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I thought you Ohio people would appreciate this article about the TOP 5 WORST WINTER CITIES:
> http://farmersalmanac.com/weather/2010/09/07/5-worst-winter-weather-cities/
> 
> Hey Shannon (@phebe121 ) recognize any of the other cities listed in the top 5??? ..wink... wink


HA!


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yellow le01 said:


> View attachment 104470
> 
> I can still see the ground... are your flakes big and fluffy? It always builds up faster then.



Wow love your view there big and fluffy then its small and fine then more fluffy its awful my fence looks like a privacy fence snow filled it in


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I thought you Ohio people would appreciate this article about the TOP 5 WORST WINTER CITIES:
> http://farmersalmanac.com/weather/2010/09/07/5-worst-winter-weather-cities/
> 
> Hey Shannon (@phebe121 ) recognize any of the other cities listed in the top 5??? ..wink... wink



Ya arnt you getting snow to


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Wow love your view there big and fluffy then its small and fine then more fluffy its awful my fence looks like a privacy fence snow filled it in


Thank you 
Wow, that built up FAST!I hope it all melts for you


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Its not going to melt soppost to go till Saturday


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Me and the cat r cuddling with a blanky


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Her name is tinkerbell


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 13, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Thank you!  The river right here is very shallow, but because of that there's all kinds of things in the woods here.
> Do you have nay snow?


Yes, not much though. It's just really icy and absolutely freezing. We've set some new records and were -25 yesterday. Some news say we were -27...whatever it was it was COOOOOLD


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

She's so pretty! Her eyes are gorgeous!! Enjoying the cold? 
She's just about the same color as our cat Sterling...












Sterling



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Jul 29, 2014



Sterling is a 2yo male DS. And he is the king. Of everything.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 13, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Ya arnt you getting snow to


Yes, not as much as you, though


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> Yes, not much though. It's just really icy and absolutely freezing. We've set some new records and were -25 yesterday. Some news say we were -27...whatever it was it was COOOOOLD


WHAT?? And I thought 31 was bad... cold but now snow? That's Antarctic weather.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 13, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Wow love your view there big and fluffy then its small and fine then more fluffy its awful my fence looks like a privacy fence snow filled it in


I love the FENCE---AWESOME! I'm glad you're taking photos!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 13, 2014)

awwww...sweet cuddly kitties


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 13, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> WHAT?? And I thought 31 was bad... cold but now snow? That's Antarctic weather.


Yes, we do have snow. Not that much though. But you're right, we've done a "Brigadoon" to Antarctica

I'm sending a note to your inbox Yellow turtle


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ya i love taking pics i have hundreds im really good at it your cat yellow is so cute


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

[QUOTpairie Mom, post: 983953, member: 45781"]Yes, we do have snow. Not that much though. But you're right, we've done a "Brigadoon" to Antarctica

I'm sending a note to your inbox Yellow turtle[/QUOTE]
Yes antarctica lol i would never live there


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 13, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> We now have 4 + inc of snow now


Yeah, we have about 4 inches here now too. I'm on the east side. Are you?


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 13, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I thought you Ohio people would appreciate this article about the TOP 5 WORST WINTER CITIES:
> http://farmersalmanac.com/weather/2010/09/07/5-worst-winter-weather-cities/
> 
> Hey Shannon (@phebe121 ) recognize any of the other cities listed in the top 5??? ..wink... wink


Well, thanks for making my day!!...lol


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> Ywe have about 4 inches here now too. I'm on the east side. Are you?



Well its 9 inches now and im like 5 from lake erie and about 25 min from pa


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Are you near maple hts


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 13, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Are you near maple hts


I am about 15 minutes east of Cleveland. And I live about 1.5 to 2 miles from the lake.

I think I can figure out where you live by what you said!...lol


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ya maple hts is where i grew up. I think i know where you are and were maybe 40 min or less from each other


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Ya i love taking pics i have hundreds im really good at it your cat yellow is so cute


Thanks so much! There are 6 more where he came from 
Your cats are gorgeous! Does ms long hair shed much? Would LOVE to have a longer hair cat someday  Is that an owl? Wow, what an interesting pet! Crabs are cool, does he pinch you?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 13, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Well its 9 inches now and im like 5 from lake erie and about 25 min from pa


 Gosh, that was fast... you sent some snow here, it's flurrying right now, and there's a 1/2 on the ground... SO deep! 
The lake is probably affecting your weather more, right on there will give you 'lake affect' snow


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes lake effect is pretty yucky its still snowing 6 cats are they outside or in.long hairs do shead alot i vacuum every day even my couch and the birds are quail we eat there eggs and no the crab is pretty cool doesnt pinch or anything


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

What it looks like this morning


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 14, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Yes lake effect is pretty yucky its still snowing 6 cats are they outside or in.long hairs do shead alot i vacuum every day even my couch and the birds are quail we eat there eggs and no the crab is pretty cool doesnt pinch or anything


Rain, too? 
Oh yes, 6 of or cats are strictly indoors, and one in indoor/outdoors, and this morning she got up and was like ! 
 lots of shedding is usually a nono here  They are pretty, though! 
He's really cute!  Do you just have one? No fluffy babies  I think crabs are cool, I'd like to, do like a duo with my turtles and more fish, but you know... turtles.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 14, 2014)

WOW! That stacked up! There's a small covering here, another 1'' or so, but it'll be melted by the end of the day


----------



## smarch (Nov 14, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> My town made the world news yesterday at -25 ....brrrrr...what a horribly cruel place to raise a sulcata. She'll be stuck inside watching cartoons with me and the kids


 When I was younger I remember a day of school here in MA where we had a "snow day" because the wind chill hit -15° and they didn't want to make kids wait for the busses in those temps and the busses weren't even starting, who knows about school heat!
I know we've never come close to that again, I now we've been down and around -10° but the -15° was a record


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

Well its snowing again already have over 8 inches here .we have to long hair cats and 4 quail 1 crab 2 torts of course 1 frog no i had to put my dog down a little over a yr ago i still miss her u got to the end over a peanut butter jar the other day and cryed cuz i used to give them to her to lick clean ya turtlea woukd eat every fish in the tank i cant do fishe with the xrab it would eat them lol


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 14, 2014)

So not ready for the snow


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

smarch said:


> When I was younger I remember a day of school here in MA where we had a "snow day" because the wind chill hit -15° and they didn't want to make kids wait for the busses in those temps and the busses weren't even starting, who knows about school hea
> I know we've never come close to that again, I now we've been down andaround -10° but the -15° was arecord



Last yr we bit - 50 alot and mt daugter didnt go to school


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> So not ready for the snow


I feel ya on that


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 14, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> I feel ya on that


8 inches...OMG! Wait where are you?


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> 8 inches...OMG! Wait where are you?


Near lake erie and pa but in ohio


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 14, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Near lake erie and pa but in ohio


Oh boy, you guys got hit hard I see!!! Everyone Stay warm!!!


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes we r tryinh to stay warm im thinking about crawling in my torts enclosure its nice in there


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2014)

G-stars said:


> Surely you got some pics of this beastly boy right Tom?



Here ya go:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/biggest-sulcatas-ive-ever-seen.105846/#post-984311


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 14, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> Well, thanks for making my day!!...lol


ha ha ha...Now you get to have even more bragging rights!


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 14, 2014)

smarch said:


> When I was younger I remember a day of school here in MA where we had a "snow day" because the wind chill hit -15° and they didn't want to make kids wait for the busses in those temps and the busses weren't even starting, who knows about school heat!
> I know we've never come close to that again, I now we've been down and around -10° but the -15° was a record


that happened here multiple times last winter.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 14, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Ya maple hts is where i grew up. I think i know where you are and were maybe 40 min or less from each other


Yeah, probably less. I grew up in Mayfield Hts.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ahh ok i know where that is if your closer to eastlake or willowick more like 25 min lol


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 14, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Ahh ok i know where that is if your closer to eastlake or willowick more like 25 min lol


yep, though I'm not actually in eastake or Willowick, I only have to drive about 60 seconds to be in Willowick.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ahh ok so we are vary near each other how awesome


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ohio is a popular place!  I wonder why...  Just kidding !


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Ohio is a popular place!  I wonder why...  Just kidding !


I wonder why as well!! And I'm not kidding.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

Its not cuz it warm thats for sure lol


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 14, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Its not cuz it warm thats for sure lol


Well, what about that one or maybe two weeks in the middle of July? That period of time tends to be warm!...lol

It's also not because of our sunny, dry weather either! Or our lack of wind!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 14, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I wonder why as well!! And I'm not kidding.


Yeah, weather is definitely not a draw !


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

I was born here so i cant say i would move here if i lived somewhere else


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 14, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> Well, what about that one or maybe two weeks in the middle of July? That period of time tends to be warm!...lol
> 
> It's also not because of our sunny, dry weather either! Or our lack of wind!


HA! You pretty much summed up how sucky the weather usually is... not that the summer isn't nice, because I must say I like a little cooler weather, but when is it ever 80' stable for week without clouds, rain or combination of or both! (add in snow, too, for the LOVELY winter months)


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> Well, what about that one or maybe two weeks in the middle of July? That period of time tends to be warm!...lol
> 
> It's also not because of our sunny, dry weather either! Or our lack of wind!




Ya to many cons i need to move lol


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

Tge steps are my frunt porch steps the porch has a top to it and the ice is just beautiful


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ice is so pretty! Why hasn't that plant died yet?


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 14, 2014)

Idk i have 3 of them about 6 foot tall


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey! 
I found this this morning- http://www.livescience.com/48742-heavy-snowfall-polar-vortex.html - all them people in the south are going to start feeling the cold soon!


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 15, 2014)

My friend in texas has 32 as a temp its crazy thats soppost to be nice and warm. Ya global warming i think not


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 15, 2014)

I know! In the article it said lots of southern states are 20- normal temps... ugh, 50 is still to warm, it's better knowing they're cold too


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 15, 2014)

Lol yes that is a good article im glad we arnt the only chilly ones but i want to be warm all the time lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 15, 2014)

Do you have a heated blanket? They are sooo warm!


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Nov 15, 2014)

I live in the number one worst winter city. What makes it tolerable is how prepared we all are. And quilts. And polar fleece. And of course the dog shares the bed.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2014)

Dogs, cats, and significant others are so nice to have around on cold snowy days.

Wish I had a big pot of chili going.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 15, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Dogs, cats, and significant others are so nice to have around on cold snowy days.
> 
> Wish I had a big pot of chili going.



I was just telling my bf we need to make chilli and we share are bed with 2 long hair cats are room stays nice and tosty so does are house


----------



## ascott (Nov 17, 2014)

Upper 20's to low 30's here tonight....ick....I am ready for summer....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 17, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> My town made the world news yesterday at -25 ....brrrrr...what a horribly cruel place to raise a sulcata. She'll be stuck inside watching cartoons with me and the kids



I saw that and wondering about you... We're 28 degrees....with sun


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 17, 2014)

Well i made chilli last night it was yummy and it is pooring snow this morning soppost to get 12 inch today


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 17, 2014)

Pouring snow is absolutely right. Because it is such a heavy snow that it's like half rain. November and March snows are so yucky and messy!! 

This is not good. I'm going to be sick of winter already before Christmas.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 17, 2014)

I already am sick of winte . Im cold my torts cant go outside my birds cant go ourside its no fun wht can't summer and winter trade lol 2 months of winter lol and the rest summer i could live with


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have snow today! Of course,it's only 2 inches... but you know... 


There was more this morning, but the sun came out, and a lot melted.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 17, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> I already am sick of winte . Im cold my torts cant go outside my birds cant go ourside its no fun wht can't summer and winter trade lol 2 months of winter lol and the rest summer i could live with


Hows your snowy situation doing? Melted yet?


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yellow Turtleost: 986733 said:


> Hows your snowy situation doing? Melted yet?



Far from melted its snowing hard now and have ice all over its yucky


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 17, 2014)

w Turtle01 said:


> I have snow today! Of course,it's only 2 inches... but you know...
> View attachment 105176
> 
> There was more this morning, but the sun came out, and a lot melted.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 17, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Far from melted its snowing hard now and have ice all over its yucky


 I bet you guys get salted, that makes the snow just yucky!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you! That's the same window from my other pic... I'll ave to get some different angles


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ya are roads get salted makes it nasty yes please you have a beautiful yard well what i can see of it


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 17, 2014)

Slushy brown snow. 
Okay  I'll take some pictures of the river and trees tomorrow (giggle, kind of dark now) I hope the snow doesn't melt! It'll be cool to see it with that!


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes it would be hard to see at night i cant wait to see


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 17, 2014)

The temperatures are ridiculous!! is this November or January!?


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 17, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> The temperatures are ridiculous!! is this November or January!?



Yes it is i think every year it gets colder faster


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 17, 2014)

Its snowing so hard its like a blizzard


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> The temperatures are ridiculous!! is this November or January!?


It's Snowvember! That's what LiveScience called it... how cold is it by you today?
Here it's a whopping 10 degrees!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Its snowing so hard its like a blizzard


My snow is melting... I have to go and brave the cold for your pics  
I'll be back!!


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 18, 2014)

It is 12 degrees with a -7 windchill. November?? Really?? The temperatures make me want to cry.

How is your snow melting? How is that possible?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> It is 12 degrees with a -7 windchill. November?? Really?? The temperatures make me want to cry.
> 
> How is your snow melting? How is that possible?


 Okay, -7 is just scary!
The sun is shining! The tanks are not clean! 
No, but yeah, the sun makes all the differnce! Is it cloudy there? It must be. It's warmed up a whole 2 degrees. It's 12. I'm waiting for it to warm up a little bit more before going out 
(because 14 is sooooo warm!!)


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 18, 2014)

Well a little snowing going on its -10 this morning a my daughter had a snow day for school.my bf took care of are birds so i wouldn't have to go outside and trust me im not going to


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay, -7 is just scary!
> The sun is shining! The tanks are not clean!
> No, but yeah, the sun makes all the differnce! Is it cloudy there? It must be. It's warmed up a whole 2 degrees. It's 12. I'm waiting for it to warm up a little bit more before going out
> (because 14 is sooooo warm!!)


no, the sun has been out. when temps get this low and it's wintertime, clear skies make it colder. clouds insulate. if you remember from last year, all those record breaking cold days had sunny skies.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Nov 18, 2014)

Move here, our summers are HOT. And our winters are cool!


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 18, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Move here, our summers are HOT. And our winters are cool!
> View attachment 105299
> 
> View attachment 105300


75 is not exactly cool!!


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 18, 2014)

But its better then ohio


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 18, 2014)

My daughter has me playing monopoly all day


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 18, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> But its better then ohio


by not exactly cool I meant it's warm!! he says cool winters and then puts up those temps. that's warm, not cool.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 18, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> My daughter has me playing monopoly all day


I hate that game...lol


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh, excuse me.....that 75 were nighttime lows!!...lol His daytime highs are 82!


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 18, 2014)

I hate it to but she loves it and it helps her with math


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 18, 2014)

I like Scrabble.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ya thats not bad at all she just gave me a brake from the game lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> no, the sun has been out. when temps get this low and it's wintertime, clear skies make it colder. clouds insulate. if you remember from last year, all those record breaking cold days had sunny skies.


I remember the record breaking cold days  So last year all those records for coldest whether in the area in 20-50 years, this year, because the polar vortex is trapped over the US (http://www.livescience.com/48742-heavy-snowfall-polar-vortex.html) it's going to be so cold we're going to be breaking records from 100 years. 
Anyway, that makes sense. When clouds move over at night it's warmer in the morning, so I guess sunny skies aren't making us warmer right now.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Move here, our summers are HOT. And our winters are cool!
> View attachment 105299
> 
> View attachment 105300


That's just cruel, I don't even think our average summer nights are 75!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Monopoly is long and sort of boring, but scrabble can be long too, so both are great if you have a lot of time to kill!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Nov 18, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> 75 is not exactly cool!!


It's not winter yet  it's still fall... The coldest in winter would be 40 F.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> That's just cruel, I don't even think our average summer nights are 75!


We are in that time of year when the weather is changing... It's constantly becoming cooler. I can't wait for winter, camp fires and then we visit the sea... Just wonderful!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> We are in that time of year when the weather is changing... It's constantly becoming cooler. I can't wait for winter, camp fires and then we visit the sea... Just wonderful!


 hehehehe... Don't worry, we'll send some winter! 
Have all the little plants already sprouted? I remember this is the time of year they get planted.
Seas (ocean/lake... however you have it! ) are so pretty. I went to the Atlantic Ocean by North Carolina a few years ago, and it was the most beautiful thing ever!!! Unfortunately, the part of Lake Erie close to me is more green than blue.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay! Here you go 












River Bend



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Nov 18, 2014


















Upstairs Window



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Nov 18, 2014


















Yard



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Nov 18, 2014


















River



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Nov 18, 2014


















River



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Nov 18, 2014


















House/Yard



__ Yellow Turtle01
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 18, 2014)

I switch you houses lol my bf thinks its 
Beautiful to


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> I switch you houses lol my bf thinks its
> Beautiful to


 Thank you. ,I don't know... depend on how much snow you have now!


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 18, 2014)

The officially high today was 18. On the news they said it's only the third time on record that the high was below 20 in November. This is crazy. I'm afraid to see what January is going to be like.


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ya this is crazy weather i dont like it to cold right now with wind chill its -4 and snow is about 14 inches on the ground


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> The officially high today was 18. On the news they said it's only the third time on record that the high was below 20 in November. This is crazy. I'm afraid to see what January is going to be like.


-50. 


Which actually would not be very surprising! Temp is getting colder by the minute, now


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 18, 2014)

Unfortunately it is i cant stand it i need a warmer place lol why did i have to be 
born here lol


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 18, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Unfortunately it is i cant stand it i need a warmer place lol why did i have to be
> born here lol


It's not too late to move! Winter has just begun!


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 18, 2014)

I know and right now the snow is comming down hard and fine snow there is no streets.right at the moment and under the snow is ice this is awful


----------



## phebe121 (Nov 19, 2014)

No roads


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> Then start looking to the South!
> 
> 
> I'm in Mesa, AZ right now. The high will only reach 79 today. Brrr...


In mesa and didn't call to check up on your girl?????


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going to stop complaining about the overnight lows in the 40s...


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 19, 2014)

sharkstar said:


> I'm going to stop complaining about the overnight lows in the 40s...


:
Don't move, I think you're warm enough  It's going to get 6 by me tonight.


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2014)

sharkstar said:


> In mesa and didn't call to check up on your girl?????



Those are the things you remember as you are leaving town...

So how's my big girl?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Okay! Here you go
> ]



You live in a beautiful spot!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 19, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> You live in a beautiful spot!


Thank you so much! The river was very clear yesterday, so it looks way shiner than normal


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd like to have a river that near. The closest one here is just under a mile away. A bit steeper banks, too.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 19, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I'd like to have a river that near. The closest one here is just under a mile away. A bit steeper banks, too.


 Is the ocean by you? (I mean, few hours driving, or just an impractical distance) 
It draws a lot of birds and wildlife here, which mean racoons and possums  but it's peaceful. 
This spring we got a lot of rain, and it came up into the yard and washed a lot of dirt away... we're figuring it was the 100 year flood, (there are hill markers for 5, 10, 100, and 500 years floods) and it's scary to think what the 500 year will be, considering the marker is 50 feet above the roof!


----------



## ascott (Nov 20, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> 75 is not exactly cool!!



Well, actually---that is a bit chilly.....I am so ready for spring....because summer is right on her heels.....


----------



## ascott (Nov 20, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Move here, our summers are HOT. And our winters are cool!
> View attachment 105299
> 
> View attachment 105300


 

Beautiful....


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 22, 2014)

Tom said:


> Those are the things you remember as you are leaving town...
> 
> So how's my big girl?


Stomping the yard. Enjoying pumpkin and cactus..
Getting bigger..


----------

